# Employee Pay



## AKSnowRemoval40 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello all, new to this how much should I be paying an employee of mine to shovel in their own vehicle about 16 properties? They normally have a partner but as you know some people love to no call no show, they always get the Jon done though.


----------



## AKSnowRemoval40 (Oct 27, 2021)

AKSnowRemoval40 said:


> Hello all, new to this how much should I be paying an employee of mine to shovel in their own vehicle about 16 properties? They normally have a partner but as you know some people love to no call no show, they always get the Jon done though.


I also might add I do plan on giving them gas every snowfall.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats a good employee worth to you?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

AKSnowRemoval40 said:


> Hello all, new to this how much should I be paying an employee of mine to shovel in their own vehicle about 16 properties? They normally have a partner but as you know some people love to no call no show, they always get the Jon done though.


Usually, the first step involves something like:

You (to employee): "If I offered you $X, would you be willing to shovel during a blizzard for me?"

And then the second step involves them saying:

Employee: "HAHAHA, no. But I would for $Y"

And you won't want to pay $Y so you guys will work out some number in the middle at $Z.

But then there is $W, which is the price that you can get a customer to pay. If $Z is bigger than $W, then you'll have a small problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty hard to say for us in the lower 48. COL is mulch higher up by you and shoveling when it's -30° for a month straight would get kinda old, even if one does acclimate to it somewhat.


----------



## AKSnowRemoval40 (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you for all the replies so far everyone.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You can also stake out your competition's "help wanted" ads on CL/FB/wherever to see what they are willing pay per hour. That will give you a baseline of where you'll need to be.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> You can also stake out your competition's "help wanted" ads on CL/FB/wherever to see what they are willing pay per hour. That will give you a baseline of where you'll need to be.


You speak like a true counter jockey...lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$30/hr with you buying gas? Just a suggestion. What do you think? How much would it cost you for gas in his/her vehicle every event?
Keep in mind I don’t know the extent of the “hand work/shoveling”. How extensive per property or how long would it take him total? No snow blowing? Salting? Be specific with what the 16 properties entail overall.
Thanks


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

AKSnowRemoval40 said:


> I also might add I do plan on giving them gas every snowfall.


You may want to pay them mileage instead. It's easier to track than estimated fuel consumption. Also they might be rolling in a 1976 Furd with a 460. Never know.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> You may want to pay them mileage instead. It's easier to track than estimated fuel consumption. Also they might be rolling in a 1976 Furd with a 460. Never know.


Or in an electric jeep.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

prezek said:


> Or in an electric jeep.


Pocketeering....?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you thought about paying per job rather than hourly?
There'd be no need to track mileage, fuel used, etc.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Have you thought about paying per job rather than hourly?
> There'd be no need to track mileage, fuel used, etc.


That way, the 4-5 KwikTrip stops are moot. Good thinking!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> That way, the *12 hour recharge time on their electric vehicle will be moot. Good thinking!*


Agreed.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Agreed.


12hrs?!? Try a nice hot chocolate and snooze break of 2.5 hrs! Just enough time to recharge all the snowflakes everybody has to hire nowadays. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Have you thought about paying per job rather than hourly?
> There'd be no need to track mileage, fuel used, etc.


Thats how I had my shoveler's set up as subs, I supplied shovels and Ice Melt. If the route is tight they can make $40-50/hr.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Thats how I had my shoveler's set up as subs, I supplied shovels and Ice Melt. If the route is tight they can make $40-50/hr.


Me too, except I only supplied ice melt.
I'd base my pay to them at $50 / hr for a typical 2" event. When there's an inch, they probably made more than $50/hr.
I increased the base by $5 per site for more than 4" to keep them from getting discouraged. 
If they're late getting started and additional snow built up, that's on them. 
I like to think of it as incentive...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

if someone comes to me with that setup, I just let them bid on the work, 1099. I would pay $50 a hour all day long.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I pay my main sidewalk person an average of $50 to $70 per hour and I furnish everything. That includes shovels, ice scrapers, tools, snowblower, all fuel for blowers and his personal truck for the day. He does a FANTASTIC job and makes me between $700 and $900 every morning he works.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So what are you charging the customer per hoyr?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So what are you charging the customer per hoyr?


Or your rate per hour.
Charging by the hoyr must be a meat chicken thing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Or your rate per hour.
> Charging by the hoyr must be a meat chicken thing


Phrickin phat phingers...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SnowGuy said:


> I pay my main sidewalk person an average of $50 to $70 per hour and I furnish everything. That includes shovels, ice scrapers, tools, snowblower, all fuel for blowers and his personal truck for the day. He does a FANTASTIC job and makes me between $700 and $900 every morning he works.


Just confirming, we are still referring to an employee here and not a sub.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Also curious what the hoyrly rate for plowing is, if one can afford $50-$70 for a shovel monkey.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Phrickin phat phingers...


SKW


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Phrickin phat phingers...


...for such a thin wallet.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, let’s let the gentleman respond.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ok, let's let the gentleman respond.


----------

